# Mittels Curl Download nach Login auff Https Seite



## Pragor (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich beisse mir hier noch die Zähne aus und weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter....

Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Mittels einem Scheduler ein Script ansteuern, dass sich auf einer vorgegebenen Seite einloggt und die hinterlegte CSV Datei downloadet. Dies soll mit Curl oder im Notfall mit Wget geschehen. Das Script soll über UNIX Kommandozeilen ausgeführt werden.

Ich habe im Scheduler alles drin, alles passt. Es muss also an Curl liegen dass es nicht funktioniert... Beziehungsweise an meinem Brett vorm Kopf 

Die Seite hat eine Userform hinterlegt, in der username und password eingetragen werden müssen. Dazu kommt ein Anmelden Button, der aber keinen expliziten Namen aufweisst. Der Buttonname ist mir also nicht bekannt.

Zusätzlich ist es hier unabdinglich einen Proxy zu verwenden.

Folgendes Script habe ich nun geschrieben, mehrfach umgeschrieben und immer bleibe ich bei der Authentifizierung auf der Seite stehen und komme nicht weiter:

(Der Übersichthalber nicht in einer Zeile ^^)

curl 
-x "proxy: port"  (Proxy festlegen - Blank wegen Smilies eingefügt)
-U "proxyuser: proxypassword"  (Proxy User und PW festlegen - Blank wegen Smilies eingefügt)
--url "https://meine.downloaddomain.de/" (URL der Loginseite)
-d "username=test&password=test" (Login und Passwort)
-k (Seite ohne Certs erlauben)
-o /Ordner/Ablage/Datei.csv (Dahin soll die Datei gedownloadet werden)


Als Ergebnis speichert er mir eine CSV die den Quellcode der URL beinhaltet... Das ist leider nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis... Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte...

Nach stundemlangen Googlen und PHP Scripte lesen weiss ich nimmer weiter.. Habe erst 2 Mal das gleiche Problem gelesen und keiner antwortete drauf..

Grüße
Pragor


----------



## Navy (23. September 2008)

häng doch curl bitte ein "-v" an und guck nach, ob Du eine hilfreiche Fehlermeldung bekommst.

Es ist natürlich ungünstig, wenn Du den Namen des Buttons nicht kennst, es wäre aber möglich dieses im Vorfeld zu ermitteln. Wget, grep etc. können da sehr hilfreich sein


----------

